# Hepatitis C and UAE Residency



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

As part of the pre-employment process, we underwent a series of medical tests that are required for visa/residency in the UAE. We just received news that my wife has tested positive for hepatitis C. We plan on undergoing additional tests with another labratory as we believe it was a false-positive but will plan for the worst. I have a few questions that I would appreciate assistance with:

1) In the event she has Hep-C what implications will this have on her visa/residency status? She will be under my sponsorship and is not planning on working.
2) If she is not granted a visa/residency will she be able to enter the country on a visit visa (American citizen)?
3) What is the cost associated with a visit visa as I read recently the costs for visit visas were increased to 500Dhs? In the past it was free for Americans?
4) How long can you stay in the country under a visit visa? Can you extend your visa and if so, for how long?
5) Upon visa expiree, can you exit the country and re-enter shortly after?
6) If you purchase freehold property will that address the dilemma regarding her visa status?

The company I will work for has been unable to give me any answers on the above. They have indicated that because she is not working within the healthcare or F&B industry there should be no problem, but can't guarantee it. If she is not granted a visa/residency they recommend that I join under unnaccompanied status and obtain 5 annual tickets a year to visit her in her home country. I have a 9 month old daughter that I would like to see grow up and so that is not a very appealing option at this point.

Any other ideas/thoughts/comments/advice are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This taken from the Gulf News 20th April 2008

The UAE has added blood-borne disease hepatitis C to the list of deportable diseases, which includes HIV, tuberculosis and hepatitis B, effective July 1.

The Cabinet recently approved including the new test for expatriates applying for residency and labour visas. The decision applies to the Health Ministry, and the health authorities of Abu Dhabi and Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can also tell you that buying a property is not a guaranteed way of obtaining a residency visa.

-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

she would still get refused even if buying a property as blood is tested for this purpose also.


----------



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying question #1 and #6 -- What about the others?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

answer # 2 -yes, she still should be able to come out on a visit visa

Its hard to answer qestions about visas at the moment as they have announced that there will be no more visa runs for people, yet I think they are still to announce exactly who it will affect....(could be wrong though-lol)

You used to be able to get a visit visa and renew it every 60 days,(depending on your nationality) but they are trying to stop this.

Im sorry we cant be of more assistance...a hard question to answer.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Life is very hard in many ways, we must analyze and see the positive & negative aspects of the proposal and then take a decision. But i think 5 tickets a year is not a bad option if the package is good.


----------



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

From this article posted today it seems that Hep-C is not necessarily a deportable disease. From what I gathered, as long as one undergoes treatment they can stay in the country. Am I misinterpreting this? 

Foreigners to undergo compulsory medical check-up
posted on 02/07/2008
Foreigners who came to the UAE to live, study or work, for a period not less than six months, will now have to undergo medical check-up for some contagious diseases like HIV AIDS, Hepatitis B and leprosy. Minister of Health, Humaid Mohammed Al Qattami, has issued a new ministerial decree making it compulsory for all expatriates coming to the UAE to live, study or work to undergo those medical tests. 
In the case of Hepatitis B test, the decree states that a foreigner who enters the UAE to live, study or work shall undergo the test in two phases, the first test will be conducted during the first entry into the country, but during the renewal of residence permit only six categories of expatriates will undergo the test. They include babysitters, maidservants, private drivers, kindergarten and nursery supervisors, workers in barbering, beauty, health and fitness clubs and in all food outlets including cooks and butchers. 
The procedure for the second phase will be determined based on the evaluation result of the first phase, the decree says. 
*In the case of Hepatitis C test, the decree calls for more technical studies on the disease before a final decision would be taken.* But the decree calls for syphilis and pulmonary tuberculosis test on foreigners during their first entry to the UAE. *Those who tested positive shall be qualified to stay in the country but must undergo the necessary medical treatment. *
Leprosy test would be conducted on every expatriate who enters the country to live, study or work during the first entry and during renewal of residency. Those who tested positive would be deported in accordance with the laid down rules. 
Only the Preventive Medicine Department of the Ministry of Health, Abu Dhabi Health Authority and Dubai Health Authority will conduct the medical tests, the decree says without prejudice to procedures and measures stipulated by Federal Law no. 27 of 1981 and Cabinet Decree no. 7 of 2008. – Emirates News Agency, WAM


----------



## john2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

hi aboucayenne,
just asking coz i had primary stage of Syphilis 8years ago and easily cured that time.im here in dubai for 10 months still holding visit visa although my company want to give me employment visa but im afraid maybe i will not pass the medical test my (VDRL=negative) (TPHA=positive) meaning im already cured and not contagious but its in my sytem its already a life time mark in my blood.
Do you think i will past the medical test here in dubai?
Please im really desparate now about this i still; want to work here in dubai,i really like this country.


----------



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

From what I gathered from the article, you may be able to stay, provided that you are undergoing treatment, but who knows? It seems that the laws in the UAE change almost daily and are very much reactionary to events (i.e., no more visa runs because of a plane crash).


----------



## Elise_Marie (Jul 2, 2008)

Americans get a 60 day visa upon entry- at no cost and with few if any questions (maybe they'll ask where she'll stay- that's it)... I've entered this way 4 times since January as my company (and thus my visa) is taking a while to start up.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

What do you mean by no more visa runs?? who are the affected people? 
can u introduce the source,pls?



sgilli3 said:


> answer # 2 -yes, she still should be able to come out on a visit visa
> 
> Its hard to answer qestions about visas at the moment as they have announced that there will be no more visa runs for people, yet I think they are still to announce exactly who it will affect....(could be wrong though-lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## Elise_Marie (Jul 2, 2008)

This week there was an article in the Gulf News that stated people will only be allowed re-enter after 30 days out of the country...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

some news here:

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...e/2008/July/theuae_July117.xml&section=theuae

Gulfnews: Short visa runs set to end, says UAE official

Gulfnews: 'We will stop daily runs to nearby states'


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

aboucayenne said:


> From this article posted today it seems that Hep-C is not necessarily a deportable disease. From what I gathered, as long as one undergoes treatment they can stay in the country. Am I misinterpreting this?
> 
> Foreigners to undergo compulsory medical check-up
> posted on 02/07/2008
> ...



The way I interpreted the article was : that if you test positive for Hep C- they haven't decided fully as what is to be done (more research needed), and for those who test positive for syphilis will need to undergo treatment.

My hubby read it the same as you though- all very confusing


----------



## manivsm1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am planning a relocation to Dubai. I live with my parents here so I need visa for my parents. My fahter is a 65 + in age and is cirrohsis of liver patient. But negative in Heptitis B abd C test, will he have problem in resident visa


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> The way I interpreted the article was : that if you test positive for Hep C- they haven't decided fully as what is to be done (more research needed), and for those who test positive for syphilis will need to undergo treatment.
> 
> My hubby read it the same as you though- all very confusing


I read it the same as you sgilli. What a horrid situation to be in.


----------



## doodie79 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi...
i found ur post because i was searching for the same topic as i have the same problem.
anyway i found 2 links which can help u
the 1st says that the ministery of health stopped using this decision as it affects the economy. 
arabianbusiness . com -ministry-wavers-on-hcv-visa-ban (sorry i couldn't post urls)
the 2nd is about the visit visas regulations and fees
dnrd. ae

and also i asked abt the place responsible for accepting the blood tests, it is El Baraha Hospital and i got the phone no and called them and they said it is ok for now and it is open for those carrying the virus....but frankly he didn't convince so much as i felt that he didn't understand my question right, but i intend to call and ask again several times...i think u should call too the no is on the yellow pages.

and another source also confirmed that this decision doesn't apply on the housewives.





aboucayenne said:


> As part of the pre-employment process, we underwent a series of medical tests that are required for visa/residency in the UAE. We just received news that my wife has tested positive for hepatitis C. We plan on undergoing additional tests with another labratory as we believe it was a false-positive but will plan for the worst. I have a few questions that I would appreciate assistance with:
> 
> 1) In the event she has Hep-C what implications will this have on her visa/residency status? She will be under my sponsorship and is not planning on working.
> 2) If she is not granted a visa/residency will she be able to enter the country on a visit visa (American citizen)?
> ...


----------

